# Express Entry Profile Ineligible ? Please advise



## karan_oz (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi Friends

I am a married male, IT Professional (NOC: 2173), having 5+ years experience, B.Tech and M.S. (WES Assessed), spouse also B.Tech (WES Not assesed), 5+yrs experinced.

But I seem to be ineligible, What could be the reason ?, Can I re-sbumit a new profile in case, this one might have some issue ?

Also, Can anyone please provide the Evaluation/Points criteria for PR ?

Regards
Karan


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

For the points breakdown, have you checked the CIC website?

Check out the link in the "How Express Entry works" sticky at the top of this branch.


----------

